# Devils own meth setup / pump pressure.



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just got into W/M, yes I've done my research etc. I have a Devils Own setup on the way with a single 441ml nozzle. I will be using the DVC-30 progressive controller (internal map sensor), and 250 psi pump with a 50/50 mix of distilled water and meth. I'm curious as to initial pump pressure and quantity injected for base settings to tune upon. 
A bit about my setup: Corrado Vrt (obd2), C2 42# software, 8.5:1 compression, Smallish Atp a/a front mount, Garrett 60-1 t3 .82 ex., Msd coils, Plugs gapped @ .030 (bkr7e's). Running between 15-20 psi average. Yes, I have a wideband 02 etc.. 
I am using a large 2.5 gallon trunk mounted sump tank as well. My main objective is to cool intake air as much as possible rather than upgrading to a/w intercooling. I'll be placing the 441ml nozzle right after the I/C outlet. If anymore info is required just ask and I'll be glad to provide. Thank you in advance for the shared knowledge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P4C:


----------

